# Free Patterns (K) Not seen these before



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope these are new to you too.
http://knotions.com/patterns.aspx


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lovely socks. Thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou,nice site. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Caroline46 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is really nice. Thanks


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks so much for the link...have never seen this on either.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great patterns. Thanks for the link


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice, esp. like the raglans.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

they are new to me and lovely....thanks


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice patterns. Thank you!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the new website!


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

New to me, too. Thanks.


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks. Very nice


----------

